# Uti Nwachukwu got ladies drooling over his racy photos – Vanguard News



## ese (Jun 9, 2018)

Nigerian TV personality and actor Uti Nwachukwu recently took to his Instagram page to show off his body transformation in a semi-nude photo. The ex-reality TV star decided to go the way …





via Vanguard News – https://ift.tt/2JFdGiH


-------------
Get more Nigeria Entertainment News


----------

